# Overpriced New Holland



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Okay, with all the people going on and on about how great New Holland skid loaders are, I thought I'd stop in to my local distributor and chat a bit.

To compare apples to apples, I wanted to get a rough price from him for a LS190, which seemed comparable to Gehl's 6635.

Well, I just got the quote sheet today. For a LS190 with hand controls, 12x16.5 tires, 78" bucket, forks and aux hydro, less the $1600 rebate came to $32,650!!!!

For that price, I got my Gehl, forks, bucket, a Harley Rock Rake and a trailer to pull it all around on. And my machine has run flawlessly since I bought it.

So what's a New Holland got that's worth that much more??


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Stonehenge, it seems your not comparing apple to apples
6635 lift is 2350
LS190 lift is 3100
My question is why is he selling it with the small tires Mine ran $34K with forks and 14x17.5 tires with bucket teeth and spare tire, backup alarm, 2 mirrors and block heater plus 2 speed option.

Now if you where looking at a LS180 then he is charging way too much around here they sell for $25K
lift on them is 2400 lbs


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm looking at the specs for each, and the Opt. SAE Operating Load on the 6635 is 2650. The 190 is 2800. They don't say if that's with or without any help (weight kits).

Now I can't speak for the 190, but I know the 6635 will lift 3100.

Small tires? What's out there bigger than 12"?


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Stonehenge, here is the web site for New Holland
LS190 http://www.newholland.com/construction/products/LS190.asp

Tires for LS190 are listed. 12 X 16.5 or 14 X 17.5
lift on the 190 is 3100 to full height,


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Yeah, I read the 'lift to full height', but it's a different # than their SAE operating load. Since Gehl doesn't offer a similar lift to full height #, I have to use the SAE #. But I would assume that the NH SAE # does NOT include weight kits.


Hey, Paul, I don't know if you'd be interested, but a competitor of mine is auctioning of all their stuff next saturday, and a NH Lx885 is up for bids. 1996, 700 hours(!!), forks, bucket, metal tracks, cab enclosure, aux hydro (but not the flat-faced hydro hookups). E-mail me if you're interested, I'll send more info.

I was thinking about it but now just isn't the right time for me.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

From Gehl's web site http://www.gehl.com/const/skid/specs.htm
your lift with out weight kit is 2350 with kit is 2650
NH without weight kit is 2800, with 3100


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I went to an open house at an equipment dealer today, WESCO inc out of norwalk,ct. they had an LS170 with aux hydraulics for $24,995 i think. The place had good prices on skidsteers there. Shop around, $34,000 sounds a bit high compared to the prices i saw today.



Bryan


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Must be nice losing a competitor


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

It IS nice. 

The story is kind of sad, though. Guy builds a business for 45 years. He passes on, and his widow lets her 2 sons have a go at it. They spend like crazy, get all the equipment painted up pretty, and 2 years later can't pay the bills.

And I think that this season will weed out a few more. With the hobbled economy, I think some of those that sell residential based solely on price will see their costs exceeding their revenues....

I want to be ready by mid-late season to start gobbling up some discounted equipment . I know of a couple competitors that have really extended themselves buying new toys that they may not be able to pay for this year. I'd love to get my hands on a slightly used Topkick.

The best part is, it'll clear the way the following season to charge a little more money.


----------

